# Über Brenner oder Reschenpass nach Vinschgau?



## Mr. Teflon (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich kenne derzeit nur die Strecke über den Brenner bis zum Gardasee.
Nach Vinschgau könnte man ja auch so fahren, nur das man vor Bozen "rechts abbiegt".
Oder lohnt der Reschenpass von Zeit/km Ersparniss doch irgendwie?
Ich hoffe man benötigt keine Winterreifen.  

Meinungen?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## wildcat_1968 (25. September 2008)

von wo kommst Du denn? Ins Vinschgau ist es über den Reschen normalerweise kürzer als über den Brenner. Und für den Reschen brauchst Du sicher keine Winterreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich komme die A9, von der A93 kommend, runter gefahren.

Habe gerade bei Falk geguckt. Übern Reschenpass wäre es ca. 80km kürzer, dafür 1h länger.

Wenn jetzt im Herbst wenig Verkehr sein sollte, könnte man ja mal übern Reschenpass fahren. ???

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## downgrade (25. September 2008)

Da gibt es einen Radweg über den Reschen. Verkehr also egal.

Gruß
Ralf

p.s. Nach Nauders hoch über die Straße gibt es keinen Radweg, aber Alternativen.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

das ist meine Anreise. Ich fahre mit dem Auto, wobei die Räder im Auto sind.  

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## bikeseppl (25. September 2008)

Hallo über den Reschen sparst du auch Maut.

Servus


----------



## downgrade (25. September 2008)

Falsches Forum?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## gloshabigur (25. September 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kenne derzeit nur die Strecke über den Brenner bis zum Gardasee.
> Nach Vinschgau könnte man ja auch so fahren, nur das man vor Bozen "rechts abbiegt".
> ...



Bei der Frage in diesem Forum darfst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn Du "merkwürdige" Antworten bekommst. 
__
_______
_____________


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an, wo du im Vinschgau hin willst. Wenn ich nach Meran fahre, nehm ich den Brenner, wenn ich zum Reschensee, Glurns, Prad, oder so wollte, ist Reschen kürzer. Allerdings ist, wenn du von der A9 kommst, die Anfahrt dorthin sicher nerviger, da du zwischen Ende Autobahn A95 und Inntal Landstraße hast, wo man meist schlecht überholen kann. Und der olle Fernpass ist ja sowieso nervig. Da evtl. über Mittenwald, Seefeld und dann rechts ins Inntal fahren.


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2008)

Und falls du keine ösische Mautplakette hast, in Imst aufpassen, das du nicht auf der Autobahn landest, könnte teuer werden.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (27. September 2008)

Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## findel (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin vor 2 Wochen über den Reschenpass gefahren. Die Schneefallgrenze lag bei ca. 1500m. Es hat geschüttet wie aus Eimern, aber Schnee lag auf den Straßen zu Glück noch keiner. Am Reschensee waren es nur noch 4 Grad um die Mittagszeit.
Um über den Reschenpass zu fahrern solltest du einiges an Zeit mitbringen. Die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach den Reisebussen, und die sind wahrlich nicht gerade flott und überholen geht fast gegen null.


----------



## wofc4ever (1. Oktober 2008)

Oder von Pfunds in Richtung Martina kurz rüber in die Schweiz und dann über die Norbertshöhe nach Nauders und weiter den Rest auf dem Reschenpass in Richtung Reschensee usw.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt sagt euch mal ein Einheimischer was man wie machen kann:

1. Wenn du auf der Autobahn von München kommst auf jeden Fall über den Brenner. Du kannst dir die Brenner Maut sparen, wenn du Innsbruck Süd aus fährst und dann auf der Bundesstraße zum Brenner hoch gondelst. Du fährst dort in Richtung Matrei am Brenner und fährst erst nach Brenner Ort auf Itaka Autobahn. 

2. Solltest du die Rheintal Autobahn runter kommen und dann von Vorarlberg nach Tirol fahren, hast mal eine beschissenen Bundesstraße vor dir mit dem Arlberg Tunnel, der ja auch extra kostet. Du kannst aber auch hier über den Arlberg drüber fahren (Schnee?!?). Ich würde hier in weiterer Folge den Reschenpass empfehlen. Wenn du über den Fernpaß kommst würde ich über den Reschenpaß. An das Timmelsjoch nicht einmal denken. Wenn du über Seefeld kommst über den Brenner.

Auf der Autobahn solltest du Maut zahlen. Ohne Pickerl kanns heftig teuer werden und du hättest dann immer noch keins. Es wird recht viel kontrolliert.

Ich bin einmal die Strecke Wörgl - Innsbruck - Fernpaß - Ulm gefahren und zurück Ulm - München - Wörgl. Obwohl die erst Genannte kürzer ist, benötigte ich für sie 1,5 Stunden länger. Der Fernpaß ist so was von Müll, dass schlimmer nicht geht. Holländer mit Bumscontainer sind a Graus!

Die Bundesstraßenvarianten brauchen momentan nicht mehr Zeit, da ja keine Saison ist. Bei Schlechtwetter ist auf allen Pässen mit Schneefall zu rechnen.

Arsch kalt hier.


----------



## rhönrider (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Tiroler,

bei Variante 1 solltest Du noch erwähnen:
Brenner Bundesstraße bis Sterzing, über den Jaufen nach Meran und 
dann in den Vinschgau (weniger Kilometer und keine Maut)
Wenn Mr. Teflon in den oberen Vinschgau möchte, ist er über den Reschen 
schneller.


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Oktober 2008)

@rhönrider:

Also das Umfahren der Autobahn in Südtirol macht ein Nordtiroler nicht. Das dauert zu lange. Man will ja auch mal ankommen.  

Deshalb habe ich an diese "Sparvariante" auch nicht gedacht. Die ist natürlich auch möglich. Wobei für mich nur die Variante über die Autobahn denkbar ist. Im internationalen Straßenverkehr auf Landstraßen herum bummeln ist nichts für mich. Bevor ich mir so was antue, zahle ich lieber Maut und wenn ich mir das nicht leisten will, fahre dort hin wo man keine Maut bezahlt. Gibt ja auch andere schöne Gebiete.

... und seit GESTERN braucht man Winterreifen.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bin zurück. Wir haben mit Pause für die ca. 650km 7h benötigt nach Vinschgau. Es war alles frei gewesen. Heimwärts hat es länger gedauert. In Vinschgau kamen alle Urlauber aus "ihren Löchern" raus, die "Hauptstrasse" war voll und zwischen Garmisch und München (B2/B23) war ein Tunnel gesperrt gewesen, der wo wir kamen kurze Zeit später wieder öffnete.
Dann ging es recht zügig kurz "durch" München und dann freie Fahrt auf der A9, A93, A72 ... 

Alles in allen war es noch eine gute Fahrt gewesen.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

